# Making Monsters Again.....More to come



## M.R.Zombie (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello my name is Matt I am a full time professional Entertainer. I have worked in the entertainment industry/ including haunt industry for over 17 years or better of my life. I haven't been in the Haunt game for ages, but have a great love for it. I have a background in the haunt industry from acting, set design, painting, and aesthetic, prop fabrication, and make-up artistry. Heavily influenced by Tom Savini's book purchased from johnson smith years ago when it was first available. Pure magic to a kid in 7th grade, and to this day. Making monsters is great fun. That is a little bit about me. I'm sure we will learn more about each other here on the forum.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Matt! You will love it here.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

hello Matt..and welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Matt. Wasn't it Johnson Smith who said, "A monster, by any other name, would smell."? Good to have you here.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We'd love to see some pics of your work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum! If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard to the haunt!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to the Haunt Forum!!!*


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

